# What is a good UTV to plow with?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am a maintenance supervisor for a property in MN. and they are going to let me have a UTV in 2012 so I can plow out a few spots in the winter and use around the property for the summer months for odd jobs I am excited! Here lies the problem I have never bought a UTV so I know nothing about them what is a good brand? and I can buy local here in twin cities? I would looking to get a smaller gas one no need for a diesal one. Don't think that would be in the budget haha.

Thank you


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

at work i used to have a bobcat toolcat. worked great. any attachment you could think of on front. i used the bucket and the hydraulic plow in the winter time. heated and air conditioned cab. hydrualic dump body. i even had an electric spreader in the back bobcat made for it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Considering you'd be making the purchase local. I'd say hit every shop that sells them and get brochures so you can read up and compare the differences. You can price them out and see what each will cost as well. After the sticker shock, you can make a rational decision.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A Polaris Ranger 800 sounds like it would work good for your situtation.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kubota RTV or the JD Gator.

Buy something designed for work, not a toy you can work with.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It helps to have a budget, they are all over the map.


----------



## socket (Dec 13, 2010)

dfd9;1258109 said:


> Kubota RTV or the JD Gator.
> 
> Buy something designed for work, not a toy you can work with.


i use my rhino to plow snow. disc food plots and haul firewood and it works like a charm. 3600 miles on the machine and no issuses havnt even changed a belt. the best part is i can take it out to the trails and have a ball.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

The Rhino is a good machine but has load limitations and is hard to enclose. We have two with moose plows and they are great plow machines. The gator has good carrying capacity and decent plowing ablilties but I would say if price isn't an issue the toolcat is the way to go.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Well.....
If i didnt have a budget......
What would i get?

I would get A JD Gator With a Boss Plow (I know for a fact the Plow is 4k) Gators probably 10-14k? 
Or a Kubota they look cool too! 
Dont forget the enclosure too!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

PTTP08;1257224 said:


> I am a maintenance supervisor for a property in MN. and they are going to let me have a UTV in 2012 so I can plow out a few spots in the winter and use around the property for the summer months for odd jobs I am excited! Here lies the problem I have never bought a UTV so I know nothing about them what is a good brand? and I can buy local here in twin cities? I would looking to get a smaller gas one no need for a diesal one. Don't think that would be in the budget haha.
> 
> Thank you


We have a Kubota RTV that would work well in that application. It has a Blizzard plow, small snow ex salter and full cab. PM me for details, it is for sale. Very good condition.


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

we had both the toolcat and the gator at work. i never liked the gator. we have alot of sidewalks to do and it never steered well. the six wheels made it difficult and even locked in the rear tires are all that spin, not the front. which pushed it along skidding not turning. the toolcat also has 4 wheel steering with made it great for tight spaces.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Only thing that may be an issue with the gator is the belt drive...not good when stacking/plowing


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

The Boss plow is 4k if you get it from JD Dealer. From a Boss dealer it should run in the high 2k range. Like PPM said we need budget range.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

[email protected];1266584 said:


> Only thing that may be an issue with the gator is the belt drive...not good when stacking/plowing


Is that why it squeaks at .47 in this video?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like a belt slipping to me.....


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*to UTV or not to UTV that is the question*



PTTP08;1257224 said:


> I am a maintenance supervisor for a property in MN. and they are going to let me have a UTV in 2012 so I can plow out a few spots in the winter and use around the property for the summer months for odd jobs I am excited! Here lies the problem I have never bought a UTV so I know nothing about them what is a good brand? and I can buy local here in twin cities? I would looking to get a smaller gas one no need for a diesal one. Don't think that would be in the budget haha.
> 
> Thank you


Your better off buying an Kubota BX2360 with a front loader, back blade, all weather curtis cab, heater and rear chains.

You will be out much less money and have a more suitable piece of iron as you wil be able to mount snow caster/thrower on the rear with no trouble.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

this one has a bad squeak too...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The hydrostatic tranny on the Kubota...plus it being diesel are both HUGE plus' in my opinion


----------



## BlueWing (Mar 12, 2011)

How about buying a used plain jane Jeep Rangler. That would be very useful for what you want and you can put a cheap little trailer behind it to pick up and carry or move items.
Once I priced a new Ranger, the cab and the plow. I found that I could get a nice used Jeep and plow for less money and do more with it.
I am NOT against owning ATV's & UTV's because I own both. My UTV is getting long in the tooth 1994 Mule.


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

I just purchased a Kubota RTV1100 for a sidewalk machine this year. I mounted the boss 6.5 V blade on it. The Kubota is loaded and a true work horse. The boss seems to work good. The blade is big enough to plow small lots. It works great for tight lots that the trucks have a hard time moving around in. The Kubota and blade is around 25k out the door canadian. Plus 0% financing for 36 months. This is much cheaper then 40 plus k for the toolcat. I strongly feel that the Kubota is a much heavier built machine then any other utv on the market. If you buy a utv buy a Kubota.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you have any pics we would love to see them. 
One thing you have to keep in mind is Bobcat use Kubota drive train so send more for just a name when a Kubota with do the job.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

John Deere Tractor.






Need not say more!


----------

